# FET - womb lining too thin



## becqui (Jan 5, 2004)

I have had two cycles of fet abandoned due to my womb lining being too thin. Each time when I went for my last scan before transfer, the lining had actually gone down. 
On the second attempt my drugs were increased but the womb lining ended up thinner than the first time.
The nurse said that the doctor would probably want to consult with colleagues in other clinics to work out the best way forward.......can anyone give me a clue as to where I might go from here?


----------



## dekimk (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi Becqui

I'm not a nurse.  I've just completed my 1st IVF cycle - my lining was v.thin too - just 6mm before e/c.  I was prescribed Viagra to try to increase the lining - half a tablet 4 times a day.  Maybe you could suggest this to your doctor?

Good luck next time
Kim xxx


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Dependant on what drugs you have already used, they may suggest patches if tablets have been used before or a mix of both. I have also heard of viagra being used.

Ruth


----------



## becqui (Jan 5, 2004)

Dear Kim and Ruth
Thank you so much for your replies, I've been feeling pretty downhearted ( as an unusual case! )and it means so much to get replies.
Congratulations on your BFP Kim! 
Love Becky


----------



## becqui (Jan 5, 2004)

Just wanted to give an update on my situation.....
Went to the clinic yesterday and the doctor has decided to put me on a mixture of the tablets and hormone patches, for my next cycle of FET!


----------

